# agresive?



## mylove (Mar 31, 2016)

Hi my dog is( 1yeard old male ) lived with family of 3 small kids and they sold him to me.He is not trained he dosnt respond to his nemeBefore he used to be free in apartmant and peeing on pads.Now i have it our day begins at 3.45 am when we go on short walk(10min) then i put him i crate he has another walk at 7.am and when mom comes home around 12 he goes out of crate if mom has time for him.When i came home i take another walk about 30minutes and another walk at 8at evening(30-50minutes)long

Now the agresion part he is not alowed on couch but he can be on couch if he is on my lap.When we get home from walks he goes on couch i say go down .And then he starts to freak out and bite.And he likes to pull my pants while walking at home and he is biting me i say no stop .How to stop that aggresion ?How to train dog at home ?


----------

